# Kung Fu Clowns



## Hawke (Aug 7, 2009)

Kung Fu Clowns
[yt]bksiiivwTLA[/yt]

I knew I should have ran away to join Clown School.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 7, 2009)

That was hilarious. But...I think I'm offended


----------



## Flea (Aug 8, 2009)

I knew *I* should have gone into advertising.  

:boing2:


----------



## Nolerama (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm in awe. Just like I was when I first saw Shaolin Soccer.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 8, 2009)

That was great, I love clowns


----------



## still learning (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello, That was very entertaining!!! Thanks for sharing this!

The next time in class...when the Instructor says " NO clowning around?" ...it will have a different meaning........Aloha,


----------

